# Ultimate Warrior Inspiration



## The Ultimate Warrior (Dec 20, 2010)

The warrior has really inspired me recently. As he does with millions of people every single day. I think its only fair that I pay back that by promoting the videos that I have taken inspiration from and as he adds a new one, as he often does I will update this thread. He will be able to say it better than I can, but these videos and writings really make a difference, so if you lacking willpower or determination just check out one of these videos, its worked for me and for others.

Recently a friend who knows me better than anyone told me I seem different and far more motivated that I ever have. This is purely the reason why, it has drawn my attention to how powerfull motivation is.

If you choose to watch these videos, and I hope you, really really listen, just take the time, turn everything else off and just pay attention what he is saying.

Also if you choose to just view ONE video, make it the "IT DOES MATTER" video, everyone can take something from that.

*Awesome Day Series*:


























*What I want you to know series:*

*
*
















*Warrior Inspiration:*

*
*






*
*

*
It Does Matter:*

*
*































*
Dr Warrior's Injections of Inspiration series:*


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

hes one vascular motherfvcker


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)




----------



## Bamse (Feb 5, 2011)

I'm in.


----------



## milzy (Aug 9, 2010)

The Ultimate Warrior said:


> The warrior has really inspired me recently. As he does with millions of people every single day. I think its only fair that I pay back that by promoting the videos that I have taken inspiration from and as he adds a new one, as he often does I will update this thread. He will be able to say it better than I can, but these videos and writings really make a difference, so if you lacking willpower or determination just check out one of these videos, its worked for me and for others.
> 
> Recently a friend who knows me better than anyone told me I seem different and far more motivated that I ever have. This is purely the reason why, it has drawn my attention to how powerfull motivation is.
> 
> ...


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Dec 20, 2010)

Updated with:

It does matter two


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Dec 20, 2010)

Updated with:

What I want you to know 3


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Dec 20, 2010)

Just a nice little written piece this time:

012711 Weapons of Warrior Wisdom

Hello warriors.

Here are today's Weapons of Warrior Wisdom.

It is easy to be misunderstood. It can sometimes really suck when you are. Skin takes time to thicken. And the discipline it takes to develop and then live your life by a **** What Others Think attitude is no cakewalk. Most of those who admire and respect you for it keep it to themselves for fear of wrecking their conventional, never-rock-the-boat, missionary-position-only lives.

Your jaw would hit the floor if I revealed the identity of the corporate and mainstream bigwigs and hotshots who write me in secrecy, privately cheering Warriorman on, sweating and panting at the thought of just once having the balls to tell the ones they work with, and even the ones they have to live with, that they don't give a **** what they think.

So, yeah, the loneliness and ostracization that comes along with firing both barrels and often being misunderstood can suck, sometimes. But let me tell you, it can suck a hell of a lot worse, and be far more damaging to your life, if you misunderstand yourself and never grasp who, what and why you truly are. Sacrificing the real you to live a life built on lies is one hell of a price to pay just to make sure you make nice and don't offend others with the truth.

Nineteen years ago this month I opened a gym. (I'm reminded of it because I just returned from bringing a bunch of that equipment home and outfitting a WARRIOR gym in a great old barn next to my studio.) During the remodeling way back then, I created the now familiar quote, "You must show no mercy&#8230;nor have any belief whatsoever in how others judge you&#8230;for your greatness will silence them all," and had it painted on a wall in 15? letters across the top of a Warrior Logo that had a wingspan of 6 ft by 6 ft. Just off the lower right wingtip, I wrote, Always Believe, Warrior, another 20-year-running signature trademark of mine.

This Show no mercy&#8230; quote has been often misunderstood. I want you to understand it. It's important that you do. Not for my benefit, for yours.

"Your greatness," this greatness of yours that has the power to silence others, is NOT something you build or create or manufacture externally, outside of yourself. This is not what this quote ever meant. I was never saying, using the quote, that MY Greatness is my Ultimate Warrior career in sport entertainment - and THAT is what silences others. This kind of greatness is **** compared to the kind that really matters.

What I want you to realize, what you absolutely must realize to make the MOST of your life, is that the power to silence the envious and jealous, the naysayers and critics who judge you as less worthy, less valuable and less great than you truly are doesn't come from building anything in the hope they will see it as greatness and finally shut up with their judgments. The ONLY greatness that has the power to silence them is the greatness you were born with and exist within you right now. You already possess the greatness that gives you the power.

You engage it by believing in it and the God-gifted obligation you have to stay true to it.

The only voice that matters is yours, the one within.

Pay heed to YOUR GREATNESS. Hear IT. Lean on IT. Depend on IT. Love IT.

And **** the voices of everyone else.


----------



## Dananaman (Jan 2, 2013)

Does he have a book out? Would definitely give that a read.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Dec 20, 2010)

Dananaman said:


> Does he have a book out? Would definitely give that a read.


There will be soon mate. Whenever I hear anything i'll post it up.


----------



## Mr.GoodKat (May 18, 2010)

Dananaman said:


> Does he have a book out? Would definitely give that a read.


The Ultimate Warriors Painting by Numbers.

Comes with 3 free crayons


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Dec 20, 2010)

Mr.GoodKat said:


> The Ultimate Warriors Painting by Numbers.
> 
> Comes with 3 free crayons


This^

The words of the uninspired.


----------



## Mr.GoodKat (May 18, 2010)

The Ultimate Warrior said:


> This^
> 
> The words of the uninspired.


This^

The words of the loon.

;-)


----------



## milzy (Aug 9, 2010)

The Ultimate Warrior said:


> There will be soon mate. Whenever I hear anything i'll post it up.


Awesome I need that book!!!


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Dec 20, 2010)

Updated with:

It does matter three

Its a great one this one.


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

seriously??? your in this for the long haul arent u!!! i miss johnny paycheck


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Dec 20, 2010)

fatmanstan! said:


> seriously??? your in this for the long haul arent u!!! i miss johnny paycheck


I'm a new man fatman


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

I :surrender:


----------



## gbunce (May 16, 2011)

was browsing the 'bay and found these!

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/WWE-ULTIMATE-WARRIOR-RING-WORN-BOOTS-SIGNED-COA-/370505431971?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item5643d83ba3#ht_2786wt_962

not only that, warrior worn trunks are available from the same ebay store!


----------



## gbunce (May 16, 2011)

Was browsing the 'bay and found these!

ebay item no. 370505431971

Warrior worn trunks are also available from the same eBay store!


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Dec 20, 2010)

gbunce said:


> Was browsing the 'bay and found these!
> 
> ebay item no. 370505431971
> 
> Warrior worn trunks are also available from the same eBay store!


Epic!

I could never trust it though.


----------



## Irish Beast (Jun 16, 2009)

Some good clips.

Hes kept himself in awesome shape by the looks of things. Would kick Hogans ass now for sure!


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Dec 20, 2010)

Irish Beast said:


> Some good clips.
> 
> Hes kept himself in awesome shape by the looks of things. Would kick Hogans ass now for sure!


Definatly!

Its always impressive retired wrestling or retired bodybuilder who stay in shape.


----------



## Irish Beast (Jun 16, 2009)

Sure is. It must be very easy to become a complete slob after years of hard training


----------



## PRL (Jul 5, 2006)

Ultimate Warrior (Hellwig) kept it real. He was in it for the cash. Wrestling was a job to him. Now it's given him the opportunity to do his own thing.

Fair play to him. O.W.N


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Dec 20, 2010)

PRL said:


> Ultimate Warrior (Hellwig) kept it real. He was in it for the cash. Wrestling was a job to him. Now it's given him the opportunity to do his own thing.
> 
> Fair play to him. O.W.N


Very very true.

I think thats what peopel fail to see.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Dec 20, 2010)

Updated with:

It does matter 4


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Dec 20, 2010)

Updated with:

Dr Warrior's Injections of Inspiration #1


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

The Ultimate Warrior said:


> Updated with:
> 
> Dr Warrior's beef Injections of Inspiration #1


fixed


----------



## phoenix1980 (Apr 27, 2011)

Awesome warrior thanks for updating the thread


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Dec 20, 2010)

Update:

Warrior has just completed a full feature on him in UK's LOADED magazine.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Dec 20, 2010)

Updated with:

It does matter 5

AND

Dr Warriors Injections of Inspiration 2


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Dec 20, 2010)

Updated with:

It does matter 6


----------



## Conscript (Sep 5, 2010)

WARRIOR!!!


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Dec 20, 2010)

Updated with:

Awesome day 5


----------

